# Bimmerfest 2009



## JimboSoCal57 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey SB Steve,

Are you going to be setting up an area again this year for all of us "classics"? 

Looking forward to another great time! 

I'm not sure how I can top last year with buying my car the day before and driving it up to Santa Barbara.

Has anyone been to the polo club before? From the picture I saw, i think I am going to need to bring my easy-up. I didn't see any shade.

-Jim


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

hey Jim..

I can't make this years BF. Have to go out of town for a wedding. I hope they continue to have an area for the "Classics". The last few years it has been Pierre or me that has taken the lead on it. Watch the main Bimmerfest 2009 forum for info as it gets closer.

Very disappointed that I can't be there....Have fun

steve


----------



## euroe28m5 (Mar 11, 2005)

> I can't make this years BF. Have to go out of town for a wedding. I hope they continue to have an area for the "Classics". The last few years it has been Pierre or me that has taken the lead on it. Watch the main Bimmerfest 2009 forum for info as it gets closer.
> 
> Very disappointed that I can't be there....Have fun


What? How are we going to get our pizza?:rofl:


----------



## ericcomm (Apr 25, 2008)

JimboSoCal57 said:


> Hey SB Steve,
> 
> Are you going to be setting up an area again this year for all of us "classics"?
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,
It's Eric from OC. I'm checkin' in for BF '09 and it looks good so far...


----------



## ericcomm (Apr 25, 2008)

euroe28m5 said:


> What? How are we going to get our pizza?:rofl:


...And who will lead the post event tour?


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I wish I had an easy up. I am thinking of having a friend bring my denali too so i can pack a bunch of coolers in there and other misc crap


----------



## JimboSoCal57 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Eric!*

Eric! Long time no see. How are you man?

This year you won't recognize my Bimmer. I'm starting this weekend to repaint my car. My deadline is May 1st.

Jim


----------



## ericcomm (Apr 25, 2008)

Jim,
So you ARE going to out-do last year :yikes:. I will look forward to seeing your unveil. I am redoing a bunch of little things that keep leading to bigger projects. If I'm not careful I will be painting soon.


----------

